
Amazon “Punches Apple Hard” With Kindle Fire’s $199 Price - Technophilis
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/02/amazon-punches-apple-hard-with-kindle-fires-199-price/
======
earplug
I don't agree with that posting. Amazon is going after a totally different
market. The Kindle Fire will be no where near as elegant and trendy as an
Apple iPad. They are for totally different purposes.

------
MaysonL
The number of people who will buy a Kindle Fire _instead_ of an iPad is a lot
smaller than the number who will buy one instead of a Kindle, or instead of
nothing.

